# Πόσο ταμπού είναι (ή πρέπει να είναι) η λέξη «πορνό»;



## Zazula (Feb 27, 2011)

Κατ' αρχάς να εξηγήσω ότι το θέμα το βάζω στο φόρουμ τής ελληνικής γλώσσας, επειδή θα μ' ενδιέφερε να το συζητήσουμε (και) σοβαρά. Τώρα στο θέμα μας: Μεγάλες αντιδράσεις έχει προκαλέσει μια πρόσφατη ραδιοφωνική διαφήμιση των Jumbo, διότι περιλαμβάνει τη λέξη _πορνό_ και οι επικριτές της επισημαίνουν ότι τούτο είναι ανεπίτρεπτο για μια διαφήμιση που απευθύνεται σε παιδιά. Μια αδρή ιδέα για το εύρος και το μένος των αντιδράσεων μας προσφέρει ο γούγλης. Το κείμενο της συγκεκριμένης διαφήμισης μπορείτε να το ακούσετε εδώ:




 
Ένα στοιχείο που δεν είδα να αναφέρεται από κανέναν τιμητή είναι το ότι η συγκεκριμένη διαφήμιση απευθύνεται σε ενήλικους (προσπαθεί —αδέξια ή όχι, αυτό είναι υποκειμενικό— να δημιουργήσει ένα κλίμα από μπουρμπούλια) και, εγώ προσωπικά που ακούω Μιχάλη τα πρωινά, την πετυχαίνω πάντα σφήνα ανάμεσα σε άλλες διαφημίσεις (πολύ παραστατικές — ή γκράφικ, αν έτσι το προτιμάτε) για προφυλακτικά Duo. Δεν μπορώ να κατανοήσω γιατί να είναι πιο επικίνδυνο για τη διάπλαση ενός παιδιού (έχω μια κόρη που κλείνει τα εφτά σε δυο μήνες, οπότε με αγγίζει κι εμένα το θέμα) το να ακούσει τη λέξη _πορνό_ — από το να ακούσει (αμέσως πριν ή μετά) ένα ζευγάρι να αγκομαχάει ενώ κάνει σεξ.

Και φτάνουμε στο προκείμενο: Είναι (ή πιστεύετε πως έτσι θα έπρεπε να είναι) ταμπού η λέξη _πορνό_; Μια λέξη που σημαίνει "αυτός που έχει περιεχόμενο που περιγράφει ή/και αναπαριστά σεξουαλικές πράξεις" σύμφωνα με τα λεξικά, και την οποία μπορείς κάλλιστα να επεξηγήσεις στο παιδί σου (αν δεν έχεις φτάσει ακόμη, λόγω ηλικίας, να του μιλήσεις για σεξουαλικές πράξεις) δίνοντάς του για συνώνυμο το "πολύ άσεμνο" φερ' ειπείν; Ούτως ή άλλως σ' ένα μικρό παιδί αργά ή γρήγορα επιλέγουμε (ή αναγκαζόμαστε) να βάλουμε κάποια όρια ή/και να αρχίσουμε να το βάζουμε στο πνεύμα τής έννοιας της «ηθικής» (όπως την αντιλαμβανόμαστε, βέβαια, ο καθένας μας), οπότε είναι ένας όρος που περιγράφει τα «μη» (όπως είναι και οι λέξεις _άσεμνος_, _ανήθικος_, _απρεπής_, _ακόλαστος_, _οργιώδης_, _έκφυλος_, _διεστραμμένος_, _διεφθαρμένος_ κ.τ.ό.) τελικά ταμπού — κι επομένως εξίσου καταδικαστέος κι απαγορευμένος; Η ίδια η λέξη _πορνό_ δεν είναι άσεμνη ή βρισιά κατά τη γνώμη μου (εκτός κι αν απευθύνεται σε σκηνοθέτη που διατείνεται πως κάνει _τέχνη_) — αλλά μήπως η δική σας γνώμη είναι διαφορετική επ' αυτού;

Τέλος, επειδή είναι εύκολο να ξεστρατίσει μια τέτοια κουβέντα, όταν στη μέση μπαίνουν τα Jumbo — μια επιχείρηση που πολλά μπορείς να της σούρεις και για τις τακτικές της (και ως εργοδότη και ως εισαγωγέα & λιανέμπορο) και για τις διαφημιστικές καμπάνιες της (που συχνά είναι μηχανικευμένες με το να προκαλέσουν ως απώτατο σκοπό), ας προσπαθήσουμε πρώτα ν' απαντήσουμε στο ερώτημα του τίτλου, και κατόπιν συζητάμε κι ό,τι άλλο θέλετε.

Αν επιθυμείτε να μπει poll, ζητήστε το — οπότε θα δούμε τις γνώμες σας με εποπτικότερο τρόπο (δηλ. με ποσοστά).


----------



## nickel (Feb 27, 2011)

Εγώ φεύγω πριν χωθώ μέχρι τα μπούνια σ' αυτό το νήμα. Τρεις βιαστικές σκέψεις:
Τα Jumbo θέλουν να γίνουν τα Μπένετον της Ελλάδας στη διαφήμιση. Κουλ! 
Το ηδυπαθέστατο ψιθυριστό _αγαπηθείτε_ (τρις) προς το τέλος δεν το συζητάνε καθόλου, σαν τι ακούγεται;
Σαν εικόνα, το πορνό (το φτηνό και αγοραίο του πανέμορφου έρωτα και του σεξ) περιβάλλει τα παιδιά σε κάθε τους βήμα. Η λέξη μάς μάρανε;


----------



## Zazula (Feb 27, 2011)

nickel said:


> Το ηδυπαθέστατο ψιθυριστό _αγαπηθείτε_ (τρις) προς το τέλος δεν το συζητάνε καθόλου, σαν τι ακούγεται;


Θυμάμαι κάπου είχα διαβάσει που ένας έγραφε (ή έλεγε — κατάρα σ' αυτό που ου γαρ έρχεται μόνον...) ότι το «θέλω ν' αγαπήσω» (θélo naγapíso) απέχει μόνον έναν φθόγγο από το θélo naγamíso... Σαν να λέμε δηλαδή πολύ λιγότερο κι απ' τα παροιμιώδη «δυο δάχτυλα και κάτι»...


----------



## nickel (Feb 27, 2011)

Κι επειδή αργεί να έρθει ο σύντεκνος του βορρά (όλοι με τα μούτρα στη δουλειά κυριακάτικα — αυτό κι αν είναι πορνό), να το πρώτο εύρημα για _πορνογραφία_ στο YouTube:






Πορνογραφία σημαίνει συνουσία,
συνωμοσία στο φως των αστεριών.
Για την Ευρώπη μα και για την Ασία
πορνογραφούμε στα μάτια των παιδιών.

Μες στον κόσμο χάνομαι
κι απ' τα πάθη μου πιάνομαι.
Δίνω σώμα, δίνω φως,
μα πεθαίνω σοφός.​


----------



## drsiebenmal (Feb 27, 2011)

Θα αναλύσουμε εδώ και ποδοσφαιρικά συνθήματα; Από την γκλίτσα του τσολιά μέχρι το τι κάνει ο ΠΑΟ κι η Λεωφόρος, ο Θρύλος κι ο Πειραιάς και ο ΠΑΟΚ με τη Θεσσαλονίκη; Ή αυτά δεν τα ακούν τα παιδιά;


----------



## JimAdams (Feb 27, 2011)

Nα θυμήσω και τα ΖΟΥΖΟΥΝΙΑ (του ΑΛΤΕΡ) που μεταξύ αθώων παιδικών και μη ασμάτων, έχουν τραγουδίσει το ''Ντιρλαντά'', με τον (επίσης) πολύ παιδικό και αθώο στίχο ''_βρε θα την βάλω μες την πλώρη και θα της κάμω γιο και κόρη''. _   

Καλημέρα σε όλους!


----------



## crystal (Feb 27, 2011)

Αντιγράφω από το κείμενο που κυκλοφορεί:

_Άντε να εξηγήσω τώρα στον πεντάχρονο γιο μου, τι σημαίνει η λέξη porno, που άκουσε καθώς ψώνιζαμε σε ένα απο τα πολυκαταστήματα του Jumbo!_

Δηλαδή, καθώς ο πεντάχρονος γιος βρισκόταν στα Τζάμπο, ανάμεσα σε στολές και καραμούζες, έδωσε προσοχή σ' ένα σποτ που παιζόταν πάνω απ' όλη αυτή τη βαβούρα - κι όχι μόνο αυτό, αλλά απομόνωσε και μια λέξη και ρώτησε τι σημαίνει. Γουάου.
Μετά απ' αυτό, τα πεντάχρονα στην Ελλάδα θα μεγαλώσουν με τραύματα. Τα μόνα που θα τη γλιτώσουν θα είναι τα παιδάκια στην Κοζάνη, στην Καστοριά, στα Γρεβενά και σε μερικές ακόμη πόλεις της Μακεδονίας, που οι ανεύθυνοι γονείς τους τα πηγαίνουν κάθε χρόνο στους φανούς και τα έχουν συμφιλιώσει με τον πρόστυχο κόσμο των ενηλίκων.


----------



## Alexandra (Feb 27, 2011)

crystal said:


> τα πηγαίνουν κάθε χρόνο στους φανούς...


"Φανούς";


----------



## crystal (Feb 27, 2011)

Πάρε μια γεύση.

Στα Γρεβενά έχουν τα Ανακατωσάρια, στην Καστοριά τα Ραγκουτσάρια (που γίνονται γύρω στα Φώτα κι όχι τις Απόκριες). Γιορτές που δεν έχουν καμιά σχέση με την ορθοδοξία και θυμίζουν περισσότερο διονυσιακό όργιο. :)


----------



## Zazula (Feb 27, 2011)

crystal said:


> Δηλαδή, καθώς ο πεντάχρονος γιος βρισκόταν στα Τζάμπο, ανάμεσα σε στολές και καραμούζες, έδωσε προσοχή σ' ένα σποτ που παιζόταν πάνω απ' όλη αυτή τη βαβούρα - κι όχι μόνο αυτό, αλλά απομόνωσε και μια λέξη και ρώτησε τι σημαίνει. Γουάου.


Εμένα πάντως η κόρη μου με ρώτησε τι θα πει «μουτσούνες». :) Άσε που εγώ στην αρχή άκουγα _πουρνό_ (αντί _πορνό_). 



crystal said:


> Μετά απ' αυτό, τα πεντάχρονα στην Ελλάδα θα μεγαλώσουν με τραύματα. Τα μόνα που θα τη γλιτώσουν θα είναι τα παιδάκια στην Κοζάνη, στην Καστοριά, στα Γρεβενά και σε μερικές ακόμη πόλεις της Μακεδονίας, που οι ανεύθυνοι γονείς τους τα πηγαίνουν κάθε χρόνο στους φανούς και τα έχουν συμφιλιώσει με τον πρόστυχο κόσμο των ενηλίκων.


Όπως σοφότατα έγραφε κι ο Φίλιππος Βλάχος στα _Χωριάτικα Βρωμόλογα_: «Σχεδόν όλες oι λέξεις που καταγράφτηκαν και κυρίως oι παροιμίες δεν ακούγονται πλέον, ενώ έχουν σβήσει τελείως μαζί με τα νανουρίσματα, και τα «άσεμνα» ταχταρίσματα. Οι μαμάδες δεν λένε στα παιδιά τους κώλος, μουνί, σκατά, αλλά ποπός, πουλί, κακά, και τις πιάνει υστερία όταν τολμήσει καμιά γιαγιά να ταχταρίσει το μικρό τραγουδώντας [...]».

Αλλά το τρελό (ή θλιβερό) είναι η γι' άλλη μια φορά επιβεβαίωση ότι ο κάθε υπερευαίσθητος (έως και βαρεμένος) μπορεί να ξεκινήσει μια σταυροφορία (ή στραβοφορία, αν παραείναι λοξός) για οτιδήποτε τον ενοχλεί, και να προκαλέσει την ύψιστη αναστάτωση για το τίποτα...


----------



## daeman (Feb 27, 2011)

Alexandra said:


> "Φανούς";


 


crystal said:


> Πάρε μια γεύση.
> 
> Στα Γρεβενά έχουν τα Ανακατωσάρια, στην Καστοριά τα Ραγκουτσάρια (που γίνονται γύρω στα Φώτα κι όχι τις Απόκριες). Γιορτές που δεν έχουν καμιά σχέση με την ορθοδοξία και θυμίζουν περισσότερο διονυσιακό όργιο. :)


 
Πέρα από την εμφανή ανάγκη για συναισθηματική εκτόνωση που εξυπηρετούν όλα τα τραγούδια, ιδιαίτερα πρέπει να τονιστεί στο πλαίσιο της αγροτικής απόκριας η αιώνια ανάγκη για σεξουαλική εκτόνωση, που σε κάθε λαό εμφανίζεται στις ανοιξιάτικες γιορτές, στις μεταμφιέσεις και στις γονιμικές τελετές για τη γη.
Λέει ο Δ. Λουκάτος: «Στα ελληνικά καρναβάλια μπορεί κανείς να ακούσει ή και να δει δρώμενο ό,τι πιο ελευθερόστομο και μιμικό θ’ απέκρουε σε άλλες ώρες το ίδιο το χωριό». Πράγματι μεταξύ των τραγουδιών του φανού σημαντική θέση κατέχουν τα λεγόμενα «ξινέντραπα» ή «ξιανέντραπα» ή «μασκαραλίτκα» ή και «νοικοκυρίσια» κατ’ ευφημισμό, τα οποία είναι γεμάτα σεξουαλικές αναφορές που αρχίζουν από υπονοούμενα και συγκαλυμμένα σχόλια και φτάνουν μέχρι τις πιο ακραίες και απροκάλυπτες περιγραφές και παραινέσεις.
Εξίσου ενδιαφέροντα είναι και τα «τραγούδια παγίδες» που κανείς δεν μπορεί να φανταστεί ότι θα κατέληγαν εκεί που θα τα οδηγούσαν οι αφελείς.
Ο Λεωνίδας Παπασιώπης μας δίνει ένα παράδειγμα:
Κάποτε ο προεξάρχων του χορού άρχισε το ακόλουθο τραγούδι
*Μ’ είπιν η μάνα μ’, μ’ είπιν ου πατέρας μ….* 
Όταν το επανέλαβαν και οι άλλοι χορευτές και στάθηκαν, ενώ περίμεναν όλοι να ιδούν ποια θα είναι η συνέχεια του τραγουδιού, ο προεξάρχων επανέλαβε και πάλι τον ίδιο στοίχο.
*Μ’ είπιν η μάνα μ’, μ’ είπιν ου πατέρας μ….* 
Το ίδιο επαναλήφθηκε και για τρίτη φορά, οπότε δε βάσταξε μια από τις παρευρισκόμενες γυναίκες και… έπεσε στην παγίδα. 
*Ε! Μπρε! Τι σ’ είπιν η μάνα σ’;* 
Τότε όσο πιο δυνατά μπορούσε άρχισε ο προεξάρχων
*Όλις σας να σας ……..ήσου, καγκαμιά να μην αφήσου.*
http://depakoz.gr/apokries/?page_id=233


----------



## Zazula (Feb 27, 2011)

Εδώ το ζήτημα είναι, κατά την ταπεινή μου άποψη, ότι η λέξη _πορνό_ είναι ευπρεπής (και η λέξη _πορνογραφικός_, ακόμη περισσότερο, βρίσκεται σε επίσημο / λόγιο επίπεδο ύφους) και κάθε άλλο παρά βρομόλογο είναι — ώστε να φοβάσαι να μην τη ακούσουν ποτέ τα παιδιά σου...


----------



## SBE (Feb 27, 2011)

Εγώ δεν θεωρώ πρόβλημα τη συγκεκριμένη λέξη αλλά όλη τη διαφήμιση, για να μην πω όλες τις διαφημίσεις του Τζάμπο που είναι τρισάθλιας αισθητικής και που επαναλαμβάνονται συνεχώς στο ραδιόφωνο. 
_Και όχι, δεν ψωνίζω στα Τζάμπο γιατί το κοντυνότερό μου ειναι στου διαόλου τη μάνα και δεν έχω όρεξη να τρέχω μέχρι εκεί τη στιγμή που υπάρχουν πολύ καλά παιχνιδοκαταστήμετα κοντά μου. _
Όσο για το τι βλέπουν και ακούνε τα παιδάκια μας, πριν χρόνια είχα πετύχει στην παιδική ζώνη του Αντέννα νομίζω, κατά τις τέσσερεις- πέντε το απόγευμα, ανάμεσα στα κινούμενα σχέδια, διαφημιση του Πλεϊμπόι. Είχα απορήσει με αυτόν που αποφάσισε ότι τα πεντάχρονα θα ήταν ιδανικό κοινό για το συγκεκριμένο έντυπο, αλλά δεν θυμάμαι κανέναν γονιό να ανησυχεί.


----------



## Zazula (Feb 27, 2011)

SBE said:


> Εγώ δεν θεωρώ πρόβλημα τη συγκεκριμένη λέξη αλλά όλη τη διαφήμιση, για να μην πω όλες τις διαφημίσεις του Τζάμπο που είναι τρισάθλιας αισθητικής και που επαναλαμβάνονται συνεχώς στο ραδιόφωνο.


Η αισθητική ενός συγκεκριμένου σποτ (ή μιας ολόκληρης σειράς διαφημίσεων) μπορεί να θεωρείται τρισάθλια από κάποιον ή κάποιους, αλλά αυτό είναι ζήτημα υποκειμενικό. Και, όσον αφορά το κομμάτι «το πρόβλημα είναι όλες οι Χ διαφημίσεις επειδή είναι τρισάθλιας αισθητικής», υπάρχει ένα θέμα συλλογιστικού άλματος: δηλαδή, πρέπει πρώτα να τεκμηριωθεί γιατί μια τρισάθλια αισθητική συνιστά πρόβλημα (και τι είδους πρόβλημα, ποιους αγγίζει αυτό το πρόβλημα, γιατί κλπ). Το βασικό ερώτημα είναι αν είναι λογικό το να προγράψουμε τη λέξη _πορνό_ επειδή δεν πρέπει να φτάνει στ' αφτιά ενός παιδιού (επαναλαμβάνω: η συγκεκριμένη λέξη, κι όχι το σημαινόμενο ή συνώνυμές της λέξεις σε χαμηλότερο επίπεδο ύφους).


----------



## azimuthios (Feb 27, 2011)

Με κίνδυνο να χαρακτηριστώ σεμνότυφος ή οπισθοδρομικός ή δεν ξέρω κι εγώ τι, θα πω ότι επειδή ο κόσμος που έχουμε δημιουργήσει γι' αυτά είναι ελεεινός και τρισάθλιος, αυτό δεν σημαίνει ότι πρέπει από τα 3 τους χρόνια, τα 5, τα 7, και ενώ μπορούμε να τα προστατεύσουμε και να προστατεύσουμε εν μέρει και τους εαυτούς από επικίνδυνες ερωτήσεις-δύσκολες απαντήσεις, να τα εκθέτουμε σε τέτοιου είδους αηδίες.

Ε όχι, διαφωνώ. Δεν είναι επιχείρημα ούτε το γήπεδο, ούτε η τηλεόραση και ο ΑΝΤ1. Εγώ προσωπικά δεν πάω στο γήπεδο το παιδί μου, ενώ θα ήθελα ίσως, γι' αυτόν τον λόγο (και για να μη μας έρθει καμιά πέτρα στο κεφάλι) και δεν το εκθέτω ανεξέλεγκτα σε ό,τι δείχνει η ελεύθερη τηλεόραση επίσης γι' αυτόν τον λόγο. 

Το Τζάμπο και οι διαφημίσεις του έχουν κατακλύσει το ραδιόφωνο και την τηλεόραση και έχουν την ιδιότητα να σου κολλάνε στο μυαλό. Ένα παιδάκι που ακούει αυτή τη διαφήμιση τυχαία στο ραδιόφωνο του αυτοκινήτου και μπορεί να ρωτήσει αφενός και θα θέλει και να του απαντήσεις αφετέρου. Πιστεύετε αλήθεια πως είναι ανάγκη να μάθει πρώτα ότι κάποιοι εμπορεύονται και ευτελίζουν τον έρωτα και μετά να μάθει τι είναι ο έρωτας και πόσο όμορφα μπορεί να σε κάνει να νιώσεις; 

Είναι ωραίο δηλαδή όταν βλέπουμε ένα παιδάκι σε κάποιο μέρος να βρίζει Χριστοπαναγίες ή να λέει ό,τι χυδαίο έχει μάθει από τους γονείς του ή δεν ξέρω από πού; 

Επίσης, σε αυτή την υποτιθέμενη δημοκρατία που ζούμε, υπάρχει μόνο η λογοκρισία ή η ασυδοσία; Στη μέση τίποτα;


----------



## SBE (Feb 27, 2011)

Ο κάθε γονιός έχει τα δικά του μέτρα, και όλοι μαζί οι Έλληνες, γονείς και μη γονείς έχουμε κάποια κοινώς αποδεκτά κριτήρια καλαισθησίας/ευπρέπειας κλπ τα οποία μπορούμε να τα αναλύουμε όσο θέλουμε και να τα λέμε υποκειμενικά, αλλά δεν παύουν να είναι κοινώς αποδεκτά- η μέση λύση ανάμεσα στην ασυδοσία και τη λογοκρισία του Αζιμούθιου. Προσωπικά προτιμώ την πιο συντηρητική λύση σε κάθε περίπτωση, ώστε να καλύπτεται οσο το δυνατό περισότερος κόσμος, γιατί η άποψη του συντηρητικού γονιού είναι τόσο σεβαστη όσο και η άποψη του τελείως χαλαρού γονιού. 
Ζω σε χώρα που εφαρμόζονται αυστηρά από τα ΜΜΕ και τους διαφημιστές οι κανόνες ευπρέπειας που έχουν συμφωνήσει (που προφανώς είναι διαφορετικοί από του κανόνες ευπρέπειας που θα συμφωνούσαν αντίστοιχα Έλληνες), χωρίς να επηρεάζεται το αποτέλεσμα της διαφήμισης.


----------

